# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Philips Xenium X501

## shamil76

Philips Xenium X501 всем хорош: аккумулятор, звук....., но больше 5 своих мелодий на события, контакты, и т.д. привязать нельзя..... 
Как снять это огроничение?

----------


## Pdv

Можно попробовать перепрошить, но вряд ли проблема уйдет. Ксенумы, честно говоря, остойные телефоны. Из 100% выпущенных телефонов, 90% - брак.

----------


## shamil76

Недавно купил... понравился, если еще немного програмно доработать - цены бы ему небыло.

----------


## Pdv

Чтож, могу только пожелать удачи ;)

----------


## GremlinE

> Ксенумы, честно говоря, остойные телефоны. Из 100% выпущенных телефонов, 90% - брак.


Любопытно, откуда такая информация.. Я занимаюсь продажей телефонов, пока при мне ни одного возврата данной модели не было.




> если еще немного програмно доработать - цены бы ему небыло.


А вот с этим я абсолютно согласен....платформу бы ему хорошую:good:

----------

